# Hybrid Tortoises



## Lynn DeVries (May 1, 2009)

I saw on the CTTC website, that back in september of 2008 there were some Hybrid Texas/Desert Tortoises up for adoption. While I am not interested in Hybridizing Tortoise species, I find it interesting that they are able to hybridize. Does anyone have pictures of a hybrid Texas/Desert Tortoise? Unless you know the parentage, are you able to identify a hybrid? If so, what characteristics does a hybrid exhibit?

Lynn


----------



## Itort (May 2, 2009)

I have also heard of this cross but haven't seen any pictures. They are very closely related species (I have read some consider them in the "clade").


----------



## Lynn DeVries (May 2, 2009)

Larry

Very interesting! Lets keep an eye out for pictures of them.
I saw recently on KS a listing for sulcata/Leopard Hybrids. And I have read that sulcata/radiated Hybrids exist. Again please understand I am not interested in Hybridizing Tortoises, I just think it is interesting from a genetic stand point that some species are able to. So please "No Flaming" HA!

Lynn


----------



## FunnyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I was told that my DT just might be a hybrid as he has certain charectoristics of both. I posted pictures of him on another thread and Yvonne told me he is deffinately a California. When I got him in 1994, he was ID'd as a Texas X by a tortoise group by photos. His head is definately more like a CA than a TX but his shell shape looks more like a TX.


----------



## dmmj (May 21, 2009)

I do know that boxie hybrids exist the CA and the other desert tortoises are very closely related, so it is possible for hyribs to pop up, .


----------

